# Distal Fibular Fracture ICD10



## christinnagle

there is a discussion re: distal fibular fracture ICD10 coding. Pt has a fx repaired of distal fibula. Fx is not in the Fibula shaft. Radiology report and provider's report just states "distal fibula" fx. Is this enough to use the lateral malleous fx ICD10? From an anatomical standing, it seems the reasonable dx option vs the Other Specified dx option. 

Opinions apprecitated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sxcoder1

I just used the lateral malleolus code the other day for distal fibula fracture, so I would say yes.


----------



## patpoole7

*distal fibula fracture*

a distal fibula fracture is an ankle fracture ( in icd 9 it's crosswalks to 824.8) in icd 10 S828.99(A,D, or S)


Trish


----------



## jeskla

*I agree*

Hi, 
If the documentation revolves around the ankle, then i use the lateral malleolus code. In the index under the fracture heading, then fibula,  it directs you to do the same.  Happy coding!


----------

